# electrial problem



## CarlK18 (Mar 4, 2011)

today while installing some new track, I was getting ready to run my train along the new track I had to come and find that im not getting any power through tracks. took out my tools and its only sending out .35 volts not even enough to run my switches. I have a couple of ideas in mind of what might be wrong

1) my controller is broke/died
2) my controller might not be sending out enough volts to feed the whole layout since its old and came with the cheap beginner sets. 
3) *what I think is the real problem* without paying much attention i laid the back of my ipod touch on my track and if you have an ipod or have seen one the back is metal! while it was playing music, so it was on. But my questions are 1 is that the problem 2 can i just switch that piece of track out 3 did i just make a big boo boohwell:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm going to give you a 99% probability that you cooked the little old transformer/power supply!
Track should be fine. 
What is the width and length of your layout?
Rule #1 is install feeders every 3 feet or less.
disconnect the transformer from the layout and check the output right at it. if it's high again connect it to a small section of track and see if it will run a loco.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

With the power supply/transformer disconnected from the layout check the ohms between the two rails it should be 0 or infinite if it's not then you have a short.
Did you make a reverse loop?


----------



## CarlK18 (Mar 4, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> I'm going to give you a 99% probability that you cooked the little old transformer/power supply!
> Track should be fine.
> What is the width and length of your layout?
> Rule #1 is install feeders every 3 feet or less.
> disconnect the transformer from the layout and check the output right at it. if it's high again connect it to a small section of track and see if it will run a loco.


yaa thats exactly what i was thinking lol, when i realized i did that i was like *really carl you dumb a$$* and no i didn't make a reverse loop, and yeah i am going to the feeders just hadn't gotten to it yet.

layout is roughly 4ftX6ft


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

4' x 6' HO? right?
Not much chance that you have too much track. 
New transformers/power supply's are not that expensive and give a lot better running performance that stock small units. MRC tech 4's are a real good and safe bet besides that they have a built in oops preventer to detect shorts and overloads!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Some power supply's will reset after they cool down too.
You might get lucky if it's got an internal overload breaker?


----------



## CarlK18 (Mar 4, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> 4' x 6' HO? right?
> Not much chance that you have too much track.
> New transformers/power supply's are not that expensive and give a lot better running performance that stock small units. MRC tech 4's are a real good and safe bet besides that they have a built in oops preventer to detect shorts and overloads!


yes its HO and you are correct its not too much track thats why i pretty much dismissed that idea but still didnt know for sure. and i did try letting it cool down but still the same, sooooo i guess ill be making a trip to the hobby store tomorrow/ today since its passed 12


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Take a picture of where you are putting the wires on the transformer. you tryed testing the voltage at the transformer with the throttle wide open and the wires unhooked from the track?


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds fried!  

I fried a DC a while back running 3 engines for over and hour. 
Yesterday I added 5 feeder drops and had one crossed.  Powered up the DCC and tripped it.  Went back under the layout and found my mistake. Flipped the 2 around wires and I was good to go.


----------



## CarlK18 (Mar 4, 2011)

x_doug_x said:


> Take a picture of where you are putting the wires on the transformer. you tryed testing the voltage at the transformer with the throttle wide open and the wires unhooked from the track?


ya and like i said only like .35 was the highest i could get.


----------



## CarlK18 (Mar 4, 2011)

concretepumper said:


> Sounds fried!
> 
> I fried a DC a while back running 3 engines for over and hour.
> Yesterday I added 5 feeder drops and had one crossed.  Powered up the DCC and tripped it.  Went back under the layout and found my mistake. Flipped the 2 around wires and I was good to go.


ya im like 99% positive it is


----------

